# How long for CCW in MI



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone know how long CCW permits are taking in Wayne County, MI? I have a variety of estimates from 30-90 days.


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

I believe right now around 30 - 40 days..


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

It appears the 30-45 day estimate is about right. I applied on Jan. 14 and was approved by the gun board on Feb. 12th. County Clerk told me it takes up to two weeks from approval date for it to arrive in the mail.


----------

